# PCB Pier redfish!



## Dustin Pate (Oct 5, 2020)

We made the trip down to PCB last week and did some fishing while there. Overall the fishing was kind of slow, especially for kings and spanish, but a cold front north wind will do that. There were a couple of flurries, but I never got a good day of them. There were a couple good evenings of lots of blues and sporadic spanish. 

The best bite was one of the first evenings before the water cleaned up. We had about an hour and a half of the finest redfish bite you could ask for. We were the only two in the shallow water and as quick as you could get a live bait down, you would get a bite. Every single fish we caught was inside the slot except one 29 inch fish. 

Here are a few pictures we took in the madness....


----------



## Gator89 (Oct 5, 2020)

That'll stretch your line.


----------



## pjciii (Oct 5, 2020)

very nice. what end of the beach were you on? looks like the west end


----------



## fowlmeat08 (Oct 16, 2020)

Looks like he's at the St. Andrews pier. Nice catch. That's fun stuff right there.  Mighty fine table fare also.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 16, 2020)

That first one needs a wooden frame around it!
WTG!

 For me, sometimes a pic like that can make the whole trip memorable.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 16, 2020)

fowlmeat08 said:


> Looks like he's at the St. Andrews pier. Nice catch. That's fun stuff right there.  Mighty fine table fare also.



City Pier.


----------



## Worley (Oct 16, 2020)

Fine fish buddy. That’s a great way to make some memories and eat well too!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 17, 2020)

Very Nice! 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bany (Oct 19, 2020)

Nice evening on the pier!


----------



## Seanote (Oct 23, 2020)

Nice day at the pier.  Those fish look very light compared to the Reds we catch in the Atlantic.


----------



## JROESEL (Oct 26, 2020)

Dang Dustin, you might want to get some of those framed,,, give one to the wife for Christmas ? 
Good fish and pictures with the sun


----------

